# Atlas C/S horn



## vwpatrickvw (Jan 5, 2007)

Hey guys. I just took delivery of my C/S last week and I was just wondering if the horns between the regular atlas and the cross sport are interchangeable. I find the cross sport has a higher tone to it whereas the regular atlas sounds more deeper and, should I say, whole ( idk how else to describe it).

It maybe a different part number and of course dealer says no immediately. I was thinking of swapping it. Would it also need adaptation via vagcom or OBD11? 

Thanks.


----------



## VeeDubDude66 (Nov 27, 2012)

Following!

I too am NOT a fan of the Cross Sport horn. 

What's odd if you double tap lock button on key fob that horn announcement sounds better than the actual horn engaged by steering wheel. 

I've not seriously looked into it, yet, but a new horn is certainly on the "To Do" list!


----------



## VeeDubDude66 (Nov 27, 2012)

As an aftermarket replacement, these sound promising. Loud 112dB, lower deep tone @ 330 & 400Hz

Non-stop rain here but as soon as it clears I'll go out to the car and do some more investigation.

http://www.piaa.com/store/p/392-Automotive-Superior-Bass-Horn-330/400Hz.aspx


----------



## vwpatrickvw (Jan 5, 2007)

VeeDubDude66 said:


> As an aftermarket replacement, these sound promising. Loud 112dB, lower deep tone @ 330 & 400Hz
> 
> Non-stop rain here but as soon as it clears I'll go out to the car and do some more investigation.
> 
> http://www.piaa.com/store/p/392-Automotive-Superior-Bass-Horn-330/400Hz.aspx


Great. I'm sold. This will be my 2nd option. I'll try to see if the regular atlas Horn would fit with minimal modding if not non at all. 
Yeah, the announcement horn was a bit deceiving and it was marginally acceptable if it was the main horn.


----------



## JKaruzas (Dec 5, 2007)

I couldn't agree more - the CS horn sounds so dinky!


----------



## GLI-Jeff (Aug 17, 2012)

This is the one upgrade my wife said she didn't care how much it cost, she hates the horn on our C/S.

Following...


----------



## vwpatrickvw (Jan 5, 2007)

Can't find any info on Google or YouTube on how to take off the front grill and the horn. Does any one have access to Ekta or any manuals for this? 
Some dealers are just not helpful, "not the right part number then it won't fit"...


----------



## GLI-Jeff (Aug 17, 2012)

Maybe the horn from the Audi Q8 is interchangeable, just a thought...

I am wondering if we have two, one for alerts like door locks and one for the actual horn.


----------



## vwpatrickvw (Jan 5, 2007)

Okay. Bad news. Spoke with 3 different dealers and they all say the C/S only has one horn (low tone) with P/N 17A951115A. It's apparently a modular design that fits the beetle, Passat, Jetta and Tiguan. 
I guess I'd just have to drive normally and safely avoiding any embarrassment from now on. Lol.


----------



## GLI-Jeff (Aug 17, 2012)

Also visited the dealer and can confirm for at least the Cross Sport the "*Low Note Horn - Volkswagen (17A-951-115-A)*" is the single horn part number.

I still believe there is an opportunity here to switch with another part in the VAG line.

JeffM


----------



## vwpatrickvw (Jan 5, 2007)

Let me know what you find. I tried searching for a Q8 horn on YouTube but couldn't find one. Correction: the Q8 is dual horn. 

Wouldn't we be limited to single horn since the harness it comes with is single? 
If there's a harness adapter that splits into two, I'm all up for it.


----------



## nortcheez (Sep 5, 2002)

I too am looking to replace the horn but can’t find info on how to get to the horn. Do I have to take the whole bumper off?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

nortcheez said:


> .....replace the horn but can’t find info on how to get to the horn. Do I have to take the whole bumper off?


So, did you get under and look?


----------



## Bukyou Ranch (Jul 22, 2010)

This is on my Atlas to do list as well. Following for more info.


----------



## spike_africa (Nov 9, 2015)

From my research the PIAA Super Bass horn is a good swap. Cheap and a simple power and ground swap. Much deeper horn.


----------



## MK7GtiGuy (Feb 22, 2018)

VeeDubDude66 said:


> As an aftermarket replacement, these sound promising. Loud 112dB, lower deep tone @ 330 & 400Hz
> 
> Non-stop rain here but as soon as it clears I'll go out to the car and do some more investigation.
> 
> http://www.piaa.com/store/p/392-Automotive-Superior-Bass-Horn-330/400Hz.aspx




Dumb question- do we just cut off the connection clip on the CS and connect the new horn? I need to do this! I found some on amazon and just plan on doing 1 horn.
Thanks!


----------



## spike_africa (Nov 9, 2015)

MK7GtiGuy said:


> VeeDubDude66 said:
> 
> 
> > As an aftermarket replacement, these sound promising. Loud 112dB, lower deep tone @ 330 & 400Hz
> ...


Just power and ground. Very simple. Take out stock horn. Replace with this. Cut wires from plug and connect them to whatever horn you bought.


----------



## MK7GtiGuy (Feb 22, 2018)

*Horn*

https://youtu.be/c04Ig4lNrLU

I upgraded mine and here is the youtube of the new horn.


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

You could always go the classic route... Hella Twin-Tone Air Horns!

:laugh:

I had these in my MkIV years and years ago. My girlfriend (now wife) hated them so much. LOL 

http://www.myhellalights.com/index.php/products/horns/twin-tone-air-horn/


----------

